# Angry all the Time



## lost soul (May 20, 2009)

Is any ones wife pissed off all the time ? 

I deal with it all the time and most times I don't let it get to me but every once in a while she'll just keep on pushing and pushing and I'll have to argue with her so she can stop. I tell her I want to go to a marriage counselor to see if I'm tripping because she swears she doesn't do any thing wrong and any yelling she does is justified. 

Please tell me I'm not crazy and that most women are like this.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

She might not know how to communicate effectively. Mrs. Conan was like that for a while. She needed to feel more secure and satisfied in our marriage but didn't know how to express herself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lost soul (May 20, 2009)

Yes very true, my wife absolutely has no idea how to communicate calmly and discuss her behavior. She is very insecure and when ever she feels cornered only knows how to attack. I'm no genius and have many flaws but fortunately I do see it and am able to express how I feel about them. I do realize she can not admit to hers and accept her for her stubborn ways. The hard part is she just beats up on me and doesn't understand that she puts me thru so much. I know deep inside she knows how she is and that I have to put up with so much from her but her stubbornness will not let her say it. 
It get bad sometime to where she tells me to leave and that she wants a divorcee. I know that's her stubbornness and I tell speaking and I'll tell her I'm not leaving to come back in a few hours, , , that if I ever do leave it will be for good and I will NOT be back. So thats been said for years now and has been joked about but it seems these last few times I seriously considered it a little more. I don't want to leave my wife but it is kinda scarey that I really thought on how I would leave if I did. You know what I mean.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Absolutely. I know. Mrs. Conan had pretty massive insecurities as well.

I had to calmly let her know a couple of times that, while I loved her, I would not put up with her anger and negative attitude forever. I never relented in being steadfast and loving but I put my foot down with her. We read some books together and that really opened us up and helped bond us better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Why is she angry all the time? Is it different all the time or a reoccurring theme?


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

You must have married a close relative of my wife 

Massive insecurities and frustration, inability or unwillingness to understand others, messed up upbringing, and the ever possible personality disorders that impact our emotional processing...


----------



## NotLikeYou (Aug 30, 2011)

One bright, beautiful Sunday morning, everyone in tiny Smithville wakes up early and goes to their local church. Before the service starts, the townspeople sit in their pews and talk about their lives, their families, etc.
Pick Ups Joke of the day You Know Funny pick up lines

Suddenly, at the altar, Satan appears!! Everyone starts screaming and running for the front entrance, trampling each other in their determined efforts to get away from Evil Incarnate.

Soon, everyone is evacuated from the church except for one man, who sit calmly in his pew, seemingly oblivious to the fact that God's ultimate enemy is in his presence. This confuses Satan a bit.

Satan walks up to the man and says, "Hey, don't you know who I am?"

The man says, "Yep, sure do."

Satan says, "Well, aren't you afraid of me?"

The man says, "Nope, sure ain't."

Satan, perturbed, says, "And why aren't you afraid of me?"

"Well, I've been married to your sister for 25 years."


----------



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

LOL  

but "Not Like You " , but it doesn't mean that all women are like this ; very few are like this ; the other ones are normal charming venus .

Lost , Amigo , welcome to the club ; If you are a normal person - (we don't have her here )- ; what you are describing seams familiar to unfortunate husbands who were blessed by marriying a complex creature. likw me and john


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

MEM says when we are angry, it is because of fear or hurt.

Rather than rejecting her, please seek to understand how she might be feeling hurt or fearful. Getting to the bottom of it can help you resolve it.


----------



## lost soul (May 20, 2009)

Women are awesome, I luv it when she is strong and makes sense. If women ever found out how much control they have over our world is men would be screwed. I try to make sense of her actions but then the next moment comes and its a whole new person I did have an ah-ha moment a couple of weeks ago that I'm really proud of , I discovered women aren't jealous they just don't like to share ! ! ! I feel I made a real break through with that realization but then again it to me over 40 years to figure that out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

I put up with the **** one time for about three months. I told her I was patient while she sorted out her ****. I was also done putting up with it. She had to go at things in a more positive way. If she didn't I would leave and I would not return. She kept her **** up for three more days and we hit the weekend. I packed a suit case and started to leave without saying a word. She asked where I was going and I said I told you I was done with this **** and I meant it. She asked me to stay and I said I will put the bag down once. IF I pick it back up, I'm leaving for good. She cut the crap and we now have pretty nice marriage. Sometimes you gotta call bullchit and mean it.


----------



## FatherofTwo (Dec 6, 2014)

Dude life is too short to be angry !!

Why waste a day with someone miserable with a glass half empty outlook in life ?? Granted we all have bad days ....... thats understandable but move on. You'll look back years later and wonder why , why , why ?? Sucky way to look back in life !!

Good luck !


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Zouz said:


> Lost , Amigo , welcome to the club ; If you are a normal person - (we don't have her here )- ; what you are describing seams familiar to unfortunate husbands who were blessed by marriying a complex creature. likw me and john



Aw, come on now. Zombie wives are cute 

View attachment 33106


There are ways around such wives. Out-angering them worked for me at least. But I would seriously entertain the thought of a personality disorder being the issue in which case far more serious digging is needed.


----------



## lost soul (May 20, 2009)

Of coarse the fantasy is that I leave this hell of a marriage and find a beautiful woman with a body like a porn star and the personality of a comedian.


----------



## Mostlycontent (Apr 16, 2014)

jld said:


> MEM says when we are angry, it is because of fear or hurt.
> 
> Rather than rejecting her, please seek to understand how she might be feeling hurt or fearful. Getting to the bottom of it can help you resolve it.


I agree with you. It's likely fairly simple to understand how someone might be hurt but deciphering why they might be afraid is a little more difficult.

I've always understood that people are afraid for two primary reasons. These are other than the obvious "serious peril" situations or where suffering pain is involved. Those always cause fear. The first is losing something they already have and the second is not getting something they desire or believe they deserve.

Typically, the source of one's fear will fall into either one of those two buckets and perhaps even both. Once you understand what the fear actually is and where it originates, you can more easily deal with it.


----------



## Mostlycontent (Apr 16, 2014)

lost soul said:


> Women are awesome, I luv it when she is strong and makes sense. If women ever found out how much control they have over our world is men would be screwed. I try to make sense of her actions but then the next moment comes and its a whole new person I did have an ah-ha moment a couple of weeks ago that I'm really proud of , I discovered women aren't jealous they just don't like to share ! ! ! I feel I made a real break through with that realization but then again it to me over 40 years to figure that out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Interesting that you said that. I've heard my own W say that before and always wondered exactly what she meant. She and I have been together for 30 years and she's only gotten jealous maybe twice in that time period. 

I would ask her to explain it and she said the "I don't like to share" line. This comment was made a number of years ago but I had always been curious as to its meaning.


----------



## lost soul (May 20, 2009)

Mostlycontent said:


> Interesting that you said that. I've heard my own W say that before and always wondered exactly what she meant. She and I have been together for 30 years and she's only gotten jealous maybe twice in that time period.
> 
> I would ask her to explain it and she said the "I don't like to share" line. This comment was made a number of years ago but I had always been curious as to its meaning.


 I'm glad you asked :smthumbup:
The way me and my wife speak are totally opposite. I'm more of a cuss and spit type dog while she's a glass of wine cat.I've always participated in my kids sports programs and gotten compliments/attention from the moms and who doesn't like a good job or your so awesome. Anyways that's a whole diff topic :redcard: 
I'm at work day dreaming and thinking about all the arguments we've had over this and some how I put all the crap she had been telling me into my language which translated into wait for it , , , wait for it

Fu#@ all you B!#@'S he's my husband go get yours ! ! !​

Then I thought WOW Really ! ! ! Why couldn't she of just said that. I would of said Okay and we would of saved the last few years of arguments :slap:


----------

